# Normal Sump Noise Level



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm setting up my first ever sump and I was wondering what the normal noise level is for a sump. The sump is an Aqueon Proflex 4 sump and is located in the basement. It's plumbed with 1.5" PVC that splits to two 1" connections since that's what the sump is equipped for.

Here's a video of the sump and how much noise it's making. The sump lid isn't on in this video so it will be a bit quieter with than on.  Is this a normal amount of noise? Or should it be quieter?






Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Can you download a free sound meter on your phone and report back? Makes it easier to comment if we have a standard measure. I've used Decibel X from the app store. 

It's just hard to tell on computer speakers. Volume up - pretty loud, volume down - not so loud lol. But it does sound like you have some gurgling in your pipes, maybe from the 'Y'. 

How are the drains set up from the tank? Is it a single drain?

I'll double check mine when I get home.


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Fish room is ~60 decibels with everything running. Just the return and power heads 43 decibels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Wiser said:


> Fish room is ~60 decibels with everything running. Just the return and power heads 43 decibels.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking those measurements.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

